# compact or non-compact bars for SRAM?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Do the same handlebar brands for Shimano work fit well with SRAM- on the hoods?

New Shimano hoods have long reach which require compact handlebars (for me).

Any recommendations?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think so.

I never rode all the way out in the cruxes on my Shimano shifters, though.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

My Litespeed had compact bars with SRAM rivals on them. Came that way. Liked the setup.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Compact will be ok function wise. If you think it's too short increase stem length.
Of course a classic deep drop "Merckx bend" will worl well too. Shifting from deep drops is easy with SRAM.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Compact will be ok function wise. If you think it's too short increase stem length.
> Of course a classic deep drop "Merckx bend" will worl well too. Shifting from deep drops is easy with SRAM.


I agree. I'm perfectly happy with my classic bend bars (FSA energy) and SRAM shifters. I think I like that setup more than the SRAM/compact setup on my CX bike.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I use a shallow classic bend bar - Easton EC90 Equipe "pro" (smooth curve not the ergo). They have a perfect, smooth transition to the Sram hoods (mine are ~2010 version if that makes a difference). I haven't tried them with my other classic bend bars (Deda 215 "italian") which, while being "classic", have a significantly different bend than the Eastons.

I've found my Shimano hoods in much greater need of an ergo or compact type bar to get the transition correct.

Now, there's the other issue of reach and drop - which might be what people are getting at. I happen to like a shallow and short bar, but the bend is classic, not "compact". You can get short reach and/or shallow drop in any type of bend.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I feel like current Shimano shifters aren't as bad about the way they stick out from the bar, but my old 5500s definitely benefited from the right handlebar.

Kinda curious about revisiting a classic bend with new Shimano, actually.


----------

